# my son left for persian gulf today !



## ETXHUNTER

yall all say a prayer for my son . he left out this morning on the john c. stennis aircraft carrier . it's his 1st sea duty . he has been a little shaky about it until he got to san diego and saw the awesome craft ! he called me & mom last night before going on the ship and sounded great , he was really excited and i told him to be strong , pray every day . he told me dont worry pop im going to kick some iraqi *** !!!! 
he could be out up to a year . im gonna miss him !


----------



## Too Tall

Tell him thanks for serving and we will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jpcstock2

Will be added to prayer list. Tell him THANKS!


----------



## WillieP

Prayer's sent to him and all our troops. God bless them all.


----------



## portalto

A huge thank you to your son, your wife and you! We will keep him and all his shipmates in our prayers.


----------



## boom!

Prayers sent.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Added to my list, prayers sent.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Tell him we appreciate his service,and you'll be in our prayers!


----------



## ETXHUNTER

*proud dad*

thank you all for your support and prayers !


----------



## Seahuntress

Sent


----------



## Baystlth1

He will be fine. Be strong Dad.
God Bless America and all her fighting forces.
OOOhhh Raahhhh!!!!


----------



## kim e cooper

Prayers Sent God Bless Him


----------



## golden acres

god bless Him and your family. Thinking of him.............


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

On behalf of me and my family we salute your son and on his service and you and your wife for raising a great young man!


----------



## Third Wave

God bless your son and his mission.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

*Let him know we are proud of him and his service*

and we will be praying for him.

He will be awestruck on that carrier for a few days. I took the three day Tiger Cruise with my son when he was assigned to the carrier George Washington. That was one enlightening experience. It ain't hard to get lost on them. On top of that, I am kinda tall and by the time the cruise was over, the top of my head was mush. I just never could get used to those dang hatch openings; raised up to soon too many times. They should issue a helmet to anyone over 5'3". :biggrin:

Seriously, keep us posted and we will be praying for his safe return. - Craig


----------

